# Custom Farming rates 2013 by the University of Kentucky



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/ghalich/CustomMachineryRatesKentucky2013.pdf


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting to look at this side by side with the Iowa rates.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the link working? I am getting a 404 error message. I would like to see the custom rates for the South East.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems to be working now TIm....we have been having server issues the last several days. 404 is a server code I believe.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Seems to be working now TIm....we have been having server issues the last several days. 404 is a server code I believe.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, I just checked and it works again.
I did not see custom hat rates. I am always curious what different areas charge.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I scrolled on down and found the hay rates. There numbers put me on the high side price wise which is my intention.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I scrolled on down and found the hay rates. There numbers put me on the high side price wise which is my intention.


Me too, I want to elevate the damn bar a bit.....


----------

